# Lüfterblätter richtig auf dem Lüfter entfernen?!



## Micha-Stylez (9. August 2009)

*Lüfterblätter richtig auf dem Lüfter entfernen?!*

Hi ,

und zwar sehe ich immer öfter das User die Lüfterblätter aus dem Lüfter nehmen und diese lackieren , doch bevor ich einen Lüfter hier zerbreche wollte ich mal nachhacken ob es dafür eine bestimmte Technik gibt oder ob ich irgendwas beachten muss bevor ich die Blätter heraus nehmen kann?

Mfg Micha


----------



## netheral (9. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfterblätter richtig auf dem Lüfter entfernen?!*

Eigentlich ist es immer das gleiche:

Auf der Rückseite vom Motor (wo die Stege zusammenlaufen) muss man den Aufkleber vorsichtig entfernen. Meistens ist dann da ein Plastiknoppen, den man mit einem spitzen Gegenstand heraushebeln kann. Dann sieht man das Ende der Achse, das meistens mit einem kleinen Kunststoffring montiert ist. Dieser muss vorsichtig mit einem feinen Schraubendreher entfernt werden. Du brauchst ihn noch, also solltest du es so angehen, dass er dir nicht versehentlich durch das Zimmer fliegen kann.

Nun kannst du die Rotorblätter einfach abnehmen. Achtung: Das Innere der Schraube (das Metall dort) darf nicht beschädigt werden, da es zum Antrieb gehört und bei einer Beschädigung eine Unruhe entsteht, die man meistens raushört (habe es mit einem alten Lüfter mal getestet, das Ding wird wirklich lauter).

Wenn du die Rotorblätter in der Hand hast, musst du noch hinten den Innenraum der Schraube (das runde Gehäuse, schwer zu beschreiben wenn man den Namen nicht kennt) abkleben, damit dort kein Lack hinbkommt.

Beim Lackieren würde ich sehr gleichmäßig von Außen arbeiten. Also immer über ein Rotorblatt zielen und kurz einen Spraystoß loslassen. Dies bei jedem Rotor wiederholen, bis der Lack gleichmäßig ist. Sinn davon: So verhindert du, dass an eine Stelle des Rotors viel mehr Lack kommt als an eine andere, was eine Unwucht erzeugen würde, die nicht gut für das Lager ist.

Anschließend steckst du die Achse wieder durch die Öffnung in der Mitte vom Motor und fixierst hinten wieder den kleinen Plastikring. Den Propfen wieder drauf, Aufkleber zurück: Du bist fertig.

Bei einer Lackierung vom Motor müssen Elektronik und der Motor selber gut abgeklebt werden.

Auf diese Art und Weise habe ich den Rotor eines Noiseblockers lackiert. Er läuft genau so, wie vorher. Lauter ist er auch nicht. Der Vorteil: Wenn man Noiseblocker lackiert, kann man quasi aus jeder Farbe einen ultra-silent Lüfter machen.

Wichtig! Bei einigen Lacken muss man vorher grundieren, da der Lack Weichmacher enthalten kann, die auch den Rotorblättern schaden. Ich habe meinen Noiseblocker mit Dupli Color Aerosol Art gelackt, da ist nichts passiert. Dieser Lack ist schlag- und stoßfest, lässt sich nur nicht mit Alkohol reinigen. Aber da reicht ja idr. ein feuchtes Tuch für. Der Lack ergibt eine angenehm seidig-matte Oberfläche und haftet ohne Anschleifen auf den Blättern.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfterblätter richtig auf dem Lüfter entfernen?!*

Wooooah 

Hab vielen Dank für eine solch ausführlich Erklärung , werde das die Tage mal an einem alten Lüfter testen und wenn das gut wird , sind die anderen auch alle dran.

Aber nun weiß ich ja zumindest wie ich das ganze angehen soll.


Mfg Micha


----------



## netheral (11. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfterblätter richtig auf dem Lüfter entfernen?!*

Also meiner läuft jetzt einige Wochen ohne Probleme. Da ist nichts mit Schleifen, Rattern oder merklicher Unwucht. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Noiseblocker gute Qualität produzieren.


----------

